# Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH ​*Angesichts der Strafanzeigenkampagne des Herrn Mohnert gegen Thomas Finkbeiner als redaktionell Verantwortlichem des Anglerboards und mindestens einen weiteren Boardie verdichten sich die Anzeichen, dass insbesondere die im Juni dieses Jahres im Anglerboard geführte Diskussion um die Rolle und Funktion der VdSF-GmbH Anlass oder Auslöser ist, uns auf diese Weise in Schranken zu weisen, die schon seit Jahrzehnten durch die Liberalisierung des Presserechts aufgehoben sind und in der Vergangenheit unseres Landes nur noch aus den Erinnnerungen an die düsteren Zeiten diktatorischer Regime nicht in Vergessenheit geraten sind.

Um allen, die erst jetzt durch unsere Berichterstattung hinsichtlich des skandalös anmutenden Verhaltens des Präsidenten des größten deutschen Anglerverbandes aufgerüttelt worden sind, die eigene Recherche in den mittlerweile doch sehr langen Threads von damals zu ersparen, fasse ich hier einmal die mir bekannten Fakten und Themen zusammen, die ich für die Beurteilung des gesamten Vorgangs für relevant halte. Ich bemühe mich, trotz aller persönlichen Betroffenheit, um eine möglichst wertungsneutrale Darstellung.

*1. Wie es begann*
*Welche Diskussion im AB veranlasste Herrn Mohnert zu seinem Schritt, uns anzuzeigen?*
Nun, nachdem was uns an Informationen aus den Schreiben der Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert vorliegt, geht es im wesentlichen um den Thread "Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion", der als Vorabveröffentlichung des im Juli 2011 hier im Magazin erschienenen gleichnamigen Artikels von Thomas Finkbeiner  am 20.06.2011 im Anglerboard eröffnet wurde.
Das Verhalten von Herrn Mohnert in dem dort geschilderten Zusammenhang wurde nicht nur von uns von der Redaktion als skandalös empfunden, sondern veranlasste einzelne Boardies dazu, hier im Anglerboard aber auch in einzelnen dem VdSF angeschlossenen Vereinen den Rücktritt von Herrn Mohnert zu fordern.
In der besagten Threaderöffnung mit dem Magazinartikel befindet sich u.a. auch der folgende Absatz:


> 2.: Der DAV wollte die Möglichkeit schaffen, dass auch Präsidiumsmitglieder Dienstverträge erhalten können, Und zwar, weil das Finanzamt dies dem DAV vorgegeben hatte und der neue Verband auch in Berlin sitzen wird. Das ist laut dem Finanzamt Bedingung für den Erhalt der Gemeinützigkeit.
> 
> Dies wird vom VDSF abgelehnt, der wohl lieber die bisherige Praxis der Bezahlung der Präsidiumsmitglieder über das Vereinsrecht beibehalten möchte, welche aber natürlich Mauscheleien Tür und Tor öffnet.


Zuvor war in den Fusionsverhandlungen auch im Rahmen der 12er-Kommission bereits mehrfach die bestehende VdSF-GmbH im Gespräch gewesen, deren Funktion und Rolle den DAV-Vertretern nicht klar nachvollziehbar war. 
Natürlich gab und gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang Fragen und den Bedarf nach mehr Transparenz und Hintergrundinformation zur VdSF-GmbH, vor allem im Hinblick darauf, wie der Verband sich davor geschützt hat, dass die einer GmbH offen stehenden Möglichkeiten zu nicht dem Verbandswillen entsprechenden Zwecken missbraucht werden können. Darum drehte sich ein Teil der damaligen Diskussion.

*2. Wie wir dazu standen*
*Was wussten wir über das gesamte Thema VdSF-GmbH und wie konnte man dies bewerten?*

Nun, eigentlich könnte man den ersten Teil der Frage lapidar mit "Nichts !" beantworten, denn das gilt nicht nur für die Öffentlichkeit der im VdSF organisierten Angler sondern auch für den -bis zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch als Verhandlungs*partner* behandelten- Übernahmekandidaten DAV. Von Transparenz findet sich genauso wenig eine Spur wie von irgendwelchen in einer Satzung verankerten Maßnahmen zur Sicherung der Wahrung der Verbandsinteressen.

Im Zuge unserer permanenten Forderung an *alle* Verbände, egal ob auf Bundes- oder Landesebene, nach möglichst viel Transparenz hinsichtlich ihrer Arbeit zugunsten der von ihnen vertretenen Angler und unseres selbst erklärten Zieles, unsere Leser und die interessierten Boardies im Anglerboard möglichst umfassend zu informieren, war es natürlich ein hoch priorisiertes Anliegen unserer Redaktion, Informationen über diese VdSF-GmbH zusammen zu tragen, denn, wie ich damals in dem Thread schon ausführte, birgt die Konstruktion einer von einem Verband ins Leben gerufenen GmbH die Gefahr, sich z.B. bei finanziellen Transaktionen den verbands- und vereinsrechtlichen Kontrollmechanismen zu entziehen:


> ein Verein kann und darf Gesellschafter einer GmbH sein. Was diese GmbH dann macht, ob sie und ihre wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen vom Gesellschafter gesteuert werden oder nicht, ob der Gesellschafter sie mit zusätzlichen Mitteln aus seinem Vermögen (in diesem Falle also des Verbandsvermögens) stützt, etc. bleibt im Verborgenen.
> 
> Faktisch unbestritten ist jedoch, dass zwar der VdSF sehr wohl in Form eines wirtschaftlichen Konstruktes über die rein theoretische Möglichkeit verfügt, Gelder bzw. finanzielle Zuwendungen am Auge der Öffentlichkeit vorbei zu steuern, dass es aber -zumindest bisher- keinerlei Anhaltspunkte gibt, die die Vermutung rechtfertigen, dass dieses Konstrukt zu diesem Zweck in irgend einer Form Verwendung gefunden hätte.


Wenn eine gesellschaftsrechtliche Firmenkonstruktion besteht mit dieser Macht, die demokratischen Verbandsstrukturen zu um- oder gar zu hintergehen, ist ein höchstmögliches Maß an Transparenz für alle Vorgänge und Transaktionen, die dieses Konstrukt vornimmt, der sicherste Schutz davor, nachgesagt zu bekommen, man würde genau dieses Konstrukt für persönliche Zwecke oder Zwecke, die nicht im Interesse des Verbandes bzw. seiner Mitglieder liegen, missbrauchen. Von dieser Prämisse ausgehend habe ich im Vorfeld des Erscheinens von Thomas' Artikel mal recherchiert, was über die VdSF-GmbH so an öffentlichen Informationen zu finden ist. Da gibt es z.B. die Internetseite dieser GmbH, wo man weder auf der Homepage, noch über die in der Hauptnavigation hinterlegten Menüpunkte "KONTAKT" oder "ÜBER UNS" irgendeinen Aufschluss über die dahinter stehenden Personen erhält. Erst, wenn man den "VDSF-SHOP" anwählt, findet man dort den Link zum Impressum. Dort bekommt man im Firmenkopf Herrn Steffen Schwab als vermutlich operativen Ansprechpartner genannt, findet Bankverbindung und Handelsregistereintrag und die Zeile:


> Geschäftsführung: Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann, Uwe Schuller


Eine GmbH veröffentlicht gem. §12, GmbH-Gesetz ihre Bekanntmachungen im Bundesanzeiger, wo sie für jedermann öffentlich nachlesbar sind. Was genau sie dort veröffentlicht, steht aber in ihrem Ermessen. Die VdSF-GmbH hat bisher ihre Jahresabschlüsse von 2006 bis 2009 dort veröffentlicht, nicht jedoch -wie es z.B. viele andere GmbHs gleicher Größenordnung handhaben- ihre Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung.
Im Jahresabschluss 2009, den jeder in Gänze nachlesen kann, wenn er den elektronischen Bundesanzeiger im Internet über diesen Link hier aufruft und links in der Suche "vdsf" eingibt, sind mir die folgenden Positionen aufgefallen:
Kassenbestand, Bundesbankguthaben, Guthaben bei Kreditinstituten und Schecks 
2009: 41.813,35€ 	
2008: 27.754,50€
Gewinnvortrag 	
2009: 86.715,53 	
2008: 104.897,75
Jahresüberschuss 	
2009: 544,72 	
2008: -18.182,22

Das Unternehmen weist also in 2008 einen Verlust aus und in 2009 nur einen geringen Gewinn von 544,72 €
Da, wie schon geschrieben, die Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung nicht veröffentlicht wurde, lässt sich nicht ermitteln, welchen Umsatzerlösen welche Ausgaben gegenüber standen, z.B. auch Ausgaben für Löhne und Gehälter.

Dass die GmbH diese Details nicht veröffentlicht, ist ihr gutes Recht, denn verpflichtet dazu ist sie nicht. 
Bleibt also der zweite Teil der Eingangsfrage: Wie kann man das bewerten?
Das sollte natürlich jeder für sich selbst tun und bitte mal vom Positiven ausgehen, dass alles im Sinne des Verbandes und seiner Mitglieder läuft. Warum wird dann nicht auch der komplette Geschäftsbericht veröffentlicht und Transparenz geschaffen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil erzeugt? Dabei hätte doch kaum einer von uns ein Problem damit, wenn jemand, der neben all seinen Ehrenämter auch noch hauptamtlich/beruflich für ein Unternehmen arbeitet, seine Leistungen angemessen vergütet bekommt.

Viele Fragen, viele Ungereimtheiten, für die es keine logische Erklärung gibt und eine einzelne Person, um die sich alles dreht und die vielleicht sogar persönlich betroffen wäre, wenn es durch eine demokratische Fusion zu Ämter- und Postenveränderungen käme und die Geschäftsführung der GmbH neu benannt werden müsste. Ich glaube, dass es für jeden innen wie außen Stehenden nachvollziehbar ist, dass eine Redaktion, die intensiv das Thema Fusion/Übernahme begleitet, in diesem Zusammenhang auch Fragen stellt, die dem einen oder anderen unangenehm sein könnten, wenn er/sie sie wahrheitsgemäß beantworten müsste.

Leider wurde uns nicht gesagt, um welche konkreten Rechtsgründe es in welchen Postings/Artikel/Meinungsäußerungen gehen würde. Denn selbstverständlich haben wir keinerlei unnachweisbare Behauptungen aufgestellt, sondern den theoretisch bestehenden Möglichkeiten sogar noch das faktische Fehlen konkreter Anhaltspunkte gegenüber gestellt. Hätten wir irgendwelche Postings oder Artikel stumpf gelöscht und dies wäre jemanden aufgefallen, hätte nicht nur unsere Glaubwürdigkeit gelitten, sondern vor allem die der behandelten Personen und Institutionen.

*3. Und jetzt*
*Was wird die Zukunft bringen?*

Nun, wenn ich soweit blicken könnte, würde ich mir erstmal die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende besorgen. Fakt ist, dass man uns wegen irgendetwas im Zusammenhang mit dieser Berichterstattung "Verleumdung" und "Üble Nachrede" vorwirft. Weder die Betroffenen noch die eingeschalteten Juristen sehen irgendeine Veranlassung dazu. Selbst die von Herrn Mohnert beauftragten (?Verbands-?)Juristen drücken sich nicht so aus, dass sie selbst der Ansicht sind sondern "ihre Mandantschaft die Ansicht habe, die Beiträge würden über das hinausgehen, was noch von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt wäre".

Fakt ist ferner, dass sich nach und nach immer mehr Personen melden, die Ähnliches oder noch mehr Erschütterndes am eigenen Leib erfahren mussten.

Ein Aufschrei des Protestes geht durch die Anglergemeinde Deutschlands, egal ob organisiert oder nicht. Klar, im Moment ist der noch laut, vor allem wegen seines vielstimmigen Echos. Aber wird der wieder verstummen? Wird die Zeit und die allgemeine Gleichgültigkeit der Menschen dafür sorgen, dass wieder Ruhe einkehrt um ein Thema, dass uns alle betrifft?
Wir werden es sehen und erleben. Und wir werden wissen, welchen Stellenwert die Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland hat, selbst wenn es nur um unangenehme Fragen geht, die irgendwann irgendwer irgendwo im Internet stellt.


H.-P. Lattko


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Interessanter Beitrag. 
Allerdings hofe ich, das es in der nachfolgenden Diskusion nicht wieder um die Anzeigen des Hern Mohnert gegen die Pressefreiheit geht, sondern wie die Überschrift es ausdrückt um die Rolle der VDSF GmbH im Allgemeinen und die des Herrn Mohnert ist seiner Funktion als Geschäftsführer der GmbH und gleichzeitig frei gewähltem Verbandspräsident im Speziellen. 
Eigentlich sollte es zwischen seinen beiden Funktionen ja nach meiner Ansicht keinen direkten Zusammenhang geben. Der Präsidenten des VDSF ist ein gewählter Funktionär, der seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber rechenschaftsplichtig ist und auch abgewählt werden kann. Der Geschäftsführer der GmbH ist ein durch die Gesellschafter eingesetzter Arbeitnehmer, der in der Regel über Zeitverträge die Geschäfte der GmbH führt. Er ist der Gesellschafterversammlung gegenüber rechenschaftsplichtig. 
Jetzt stellen sich mir aber noch einige Fragen.

1. Wer sind die Gesellschafter der GmbH?

2. Was soll der Bezug zum Bundesverband? 

3. Verbandsgelder müssen doch rechenschaftspflichtig abgerechnet werden. Gibt es aus den Rechenschaftsberichten denn Hinweise, dass da Gelder an die GmbH fließen?

4. Die GmbH scheint Ihr Geld mit Fanartikeln des VDSF (entsprechender Aufdruck, Gravur usw.) zu verdienen. Wer kauft das Zeug da? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> 4. Die GmbH scheint Ihr Geld mit Fanartikeln des VDSF (entsprechender Aufdruck, Gravur usw.) zu verdienen. Wer kauft das Zeug da?


 

Nöö, Fanartikel sind es nicht, alles, was sie vertreiben findest Du hier:

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/shop/shop.html

Das sind z.B.:
- Zubehör für die Chemische Wasseruntersuchungen
- Zubehör für elektronische Wasseranlysen
- Angel und Jagdmesser
- Wärmebekleidung für Angler
- den Blanco Sportfischerpass (bekommen nur angeschlossene Vereine)
- diverse Infobücher um das drum und dran bei den Fischen und der Gewässer
- Castingutensilien, wie Bleie, Startblöcke, Castingbestimmungen usw.
- Fangbücher
- Bücher über die Fische des Jahres
- Bücher über die Gewässerwarteseminare
- Fischposter

Und vieles mehr, also nicht nur Werbeartikel.

Einfach mal reinschnuppern, sind eine ganze Menge Dinge, die auch für normale Angler interessant sind.


----------



## Badra (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Bin wieder da und dann sowas,

ich finde die Frage nach evtl. Geldströmen VDSF --> GmbH-->VDSF mehr als berechtigt. Es gibt momentan niemanden im DAV (also mit denen ich gesprochen habe) der mir was zu dieser GmbH sagen kann gerade im finanziellen Bereich z. B. wo fließen Gewinne hin? Wer trägt Verluste. ist es wie bei den Banken, dass Gewinne privatisiert und Verluste sozialisiert werden?

Festgelegt wird aber im Verschmelzungsvertrag, dass die VDSF - GmbH unter neuem Namen weitergeführt wird. 

Hansi Rosenthal mit seinem Spruch zu zitieren erübrigt sich wohl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



> Es gibt momentan niemanden im DAV (also mit denen ich gesprochen habe) der mir was zu dieser GmbH sagen kann gerade im finanziellen Bereich z. B. wo fließen Gewinne hin?


Weil der VDSF-Bund nach meiner Kenntnis bis heute keine der diesbezüglichen Fragen des DAV-Bund bisher beantwortet hat.

Nicht, wie verlangt (und notwendig bei einer Fusion genannten Übernahnme), die zugrunde liegenden Verträge zugänglich gemacht noch etwas zu den Fragen rund um die Bilanzen..


----------



## ivo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Wozu vertreibt der VDSF Klamotten und ähnliches?
Das dient doch nur zum kaschieren. Es kann nicht seine Aufgabe sein. Und noch was, die komische Verbandszeitschrift wird ja wohl auch da verlegt. Wie wird den in dem Verband geprüft was am günstigsten ist?


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, Fanartikel sind es nicht, alles, was sie vertreiben findest Du hier:
> ...
> Einfach mal reinschnuppern, sind eine ganze Menge Dinge, die auch für normale Angler interessant sind.



Hallo Dorschgreifer,
Viele der aufgeführten Artikel können sie aber nicht wirklich an den Mann bringen.
Nehmen wir mal das Agroquant Bodenlabor satte 533,95 Euro. Bei einem solchen Artikel und noch dazu in dieser Preisklasse hätte ich gerne ein paar technische Details zu dem gerät gewusst, bevor ich das kaufe. So zieht es sich übrigens durch den gesamten Shop der Umwelttechnik. Keine Fotos, keine Detailinformationen. Wer kauft sowas?
"Postersatz komplett zur Diaserie", da ist nicht ein Bild zu sehen und es fehlt jeder Hinweis zu Postergröße, Anzahl der Bilder im Satz und Motiv.
Einzig die Fanartikel sind halbwegs dargestellt.
Sorry aber einen solchen Shop kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.
Hast Du denn dort schon eingekauft und Erfahrungen gemacht?
Und weist Du die Antworten auf meine anderen Fragen? Das ist wirkliches Interesse meinerseits und keine Rhetorik um irgendwen bloß stellen zu wollen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



ivo schrieb:


> Wie wird den in dem Verband geprüft was am günstigsten ist?


 
Ich denke, wie in jedem anderen kaufmännichen Betrieb auch, oder wie würdest Du das machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Badra schrieb:


> ...
> Festgelegt wird aber im Verschmelzungsvertrag, dass die VDSF - GmbH unter neuem Namen weitergeführt wird...



Was hat die GmbH mit der Fusion zu tun? Also inwiefern gibt es da einen Bezug, außer das die Geschäftsführer zufällig auch Präsidiumsmitglieder sind? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
Ist der VDSF Gesellschafter der GmbH?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wie in jedem anderen kaufmännichen Betrieb auch, oder wie würdest Du das machen?|kopfkrat



Jeder andere kaufmännische Betrieb wäre doch längst Pleite, wenn er von so einer schlechten Darstellung seiner Produkte im Internetshop leben müsste.
Also wer bitte kauft dort die Katze im Sack, ohne Bild, ohne technische Details und ohne Hinweis bei der Umwelttechnik, wozu der jeweils genannte Artikel dient?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



> Was hat die GmbH mit der Fusion zu tun?


Weil die übernommen werden soll und in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt laut den jetzt vorliegenden Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag..



> Ist der VDSF Gesellschafter der GmbH?


Die GmbH ist wohl ne 100%-Tochter des VDSF.


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, Fanartikel sind es nicht, alles, was sie vertreiben findest Du hier:
> 
> http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/shop/shop.html
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann auch mein Geld zum fenster raushauen.

Alle Sachen die es da gibt,finde ich erheblich billiger im Netz oder im Großhandel.

Da brauch ich keine Gründung Mit Beschränkter Haftung,und auch keine Gründung Brüderlichen Rechtes noch ne co.Kg.

Da reicht nen Shop bei 3-2-1,der von nen Normalen Angler Famielenvater..... geführt wird.

|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



antonio schrieb:


> ...
> wenn alles völlig korrekt abläuft, warum nicht, das kann eine gute einnahmequelle des verbandes sein.
> 
> antonio



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die GmbH als Gelquelle des Verbandes dient und ist das überhaupt nach Vereinsrecht und Gemeinnützigkeit zulässig? Ist dann der Verband auch Gesellschafter? Kennt jemand den Handelsregisterauszug?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hast Du denn dort schon eingekauft und Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Ja, ich habe da schon eingekauft, wenn auch hauptsächlich bei den Castingsachen.

Die anderen Sachen werden auch gekauft, zumindest bei uns im Verein von einigen Mitgliedern.

Die Geräte werden teilweise in den Gewässerwarteseminaren benutzt und deren Funktionen und technische Daten erklärt. Die Erklärungen bekommt man aber auch auf Nachfrage, wenn man sich Angebote einholt.

Es ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache dabei, aber doch laufen da einige oder alle Artikel in einem gewissen Rahmen, sonst wären die ja schon pleite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



> Es ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache dabei, aber doch laufen da einige oder alle Artikel in einem gewissen Rahmen, sonst wären die ja schon pleite.


Keiner weiss ja bei der Bilanzierung (Gewinn/Verlustrechnung mit Gehältern etc. für die Geschäftsführer wird ja nicht offen gelegt), was da von welchen Quellen an Kohle reinkommt oder rausgeht..



> und es sollten eben auch keine funktionäre des verbandes dort angestellt sein.
> wenn alles völlig korrekt abläuft, warum nicht, das kann eine gute einnahmequelle des verbandes sein


Stimmt..

Dazu müssten dann aber wenigstens mal der DAV-Bund als zu übernehmender seine diesbezüglichen Fragen beantwortet bekommen - und wenn alles komplett korrekt laufen würde, wärs ja auch kein Problem, alles offenzulegen - und nicht nur dem Übernahmekandiaten (wobei nicht mal das bis jetzt geschehen ist)...

Man schafft halt Vertrauen - oder zerstört es..............


----------



## ivo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wie in jedem anderen kaufmännichen Betrieb auch, oder wie würdest Du das machen?|kopfkrat



Hier geht es um keine Firma sondern um einen Verband. Und wenn dieser den Druck der Verbandszeitung in Auftrag gibt kann man wohl als Mitglied erwarten das geprüft wird was günstiger ist. Ich persönlich glaube nicht das diese GmbH mit Angeboten am Markt konkurrieren kann.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann auch mein Geld zum fenster raushauen.
> 
> Alle Sachen die es da gibt,finde ich erheblich billiger im Netz oder im Großhandel.
> 
> ...


 
Dich zwingt doch keiner dort zu kaufen. 

Das ist seinerzeit mal so von diversen Vereinen und Verbänden gewollt worden, genauso, wie in den Vereinen deren Vereinskleidung, Anstecknadeln, Aufkleber und Aufnehmer verkauft werden, weil die Mitglieder das wollen. Oder in Foren die Forums-Caps oder was weis ich.... Wer da genauer sucht, der findet das auch alles irgendwo billiger. Das wollen die meisten aber nicht, weil es dann nicht die selbe Farbe hat oder anders bestickt ist, oder eine andere Qualität hat oder weil sie einfach keinen Bock haben so etwas im Internet zu suchen oder was weis ich.... Gründe gibt es immer viele, das sich solch ein Zentralverkauf aufbaut.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



ivo schrieb:


> Hier geht es um keine Firma sondern um einen Verband. Und wenn dieser den Druck der Verbandszeitung in Auftrag gibt kann man wohl als Mitglied erwarten das geprüft wird was günstiger ist.


 
Die GmbH ist aber nun einmal rechtlich eine Firma, deshalb hat sie auch eine eigene Bilanz und die rechtsform der GmbH.




> Ich persönlich glaube nicht das diese GmbH mit Angeboten am Markt konkurrieren kann


 
Muss sie das und will sie das überhaupt oder will sie nur eine kleine Nische ausfüllen, um den Bedarf ihrer Mitglieder zu befriedigen und deren Wunsch zu erfüllen?


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dich zwingt doch keiner dort zu kaufen.
> 
> Das ist seinerzeit mal so von diversen Vereinen und Verbänden gewollt worden, genauso, wie in den Vereinen deren Vereinskleidung, Anstecknadeln, Aufkleber und Aufnehmer verkauft werden, weil die Mitglieder das wollen. Oder in Foren die Forums-Caps oder was weis ich.... Wer da genauer sucht, der findet das auch alles irgendwo billiger. Das wollen die meisten aber nicht, weil es dann nicht die selbe Farbe hat oder anders bestickt ist, oder eine andere Qualität hat oder weil sie einfach keinen Bock haben so etwas im Internet zu suchen oder was weis ich.... Gründe gibt es immer viele, das sich solch ein Zentralverkauf aufbaut.


 
Also ich bin in 4 Vereinen,und hatte einige Ämter inne,und keiner im Vorstand hatte da jemals eingekauft obwohl alle wußten das es ihn gibt diesen Shop.

T-Shirts Hosen...wurden gekauft aber nicht da,auch Wasserkoffer und co.wurden über 3-2-1 oder Teich Müller..... gekauft.

Und selbst auf den Landesverbandssitzungen hab ich nie einen gesehen der diese Sachen trägt oder bewirbt...eher im gegenteil.Da wurden Adressen getauscht wo es den Koffer für 249€ gibt usw usw.

Aber jeder wie er mag,und wo er meint sein geld investieren zu müssen,nur als selber Selbstständiger sehe ich manches anders.

|wavey:


----------



## Badra (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, Fanartikel sind es nicht, alles, was sie vertreiben findest Du hier:
> 
> http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/shop/shop.html
> 
> ...


 

Du hast ja recht und das eine oder andere ist wirklich von Interesse, die Frage ist doch aber, wenn der VDSF Gesellschafter ist dann dann verfolgt er doch mit der GmbH einen Zweck vermutlich hat er ein Interesse Gewinne zu erwirtschaften.

_Die Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung (GmbH) ist eine Handelsgesellschaft mit einer eigenen Rechtspersönlichkeit. Es handelt sich um eine Gesellschaft mit einem oder mehreren Gesellschaftern. Sie ist nicht auf einen bestimmten Zweck festgelegt._

_Gemäß § 13 Abs. 1 GmbHG handelt es sich bei der GmbH um eine juristische Person. Die GmbH ist zwingend organisiert mit mindestens zwei Organen - dem Geschäftsführer als Handlungsorgan und der Gesellschafterversammlung. Bei einer mitbestimmte GmbH mit mehr als 500 Arbeitnehmern kommt nach dem MitBestG auch noch ein Aufsichtsrat dazu._

_Für die Verbindlichkeiten der GmbH haftet grundsätzlich nur das Gesellschaftsvermögen. _
_(Quelle: http://www.rechtswoerterbuch.de/recht/g/gmbh/)_

Wenn die Vermutung Gewinne zu erwirtschaften richtig ist müsste doch der VDSF in der Lage sein, die simple Frage nach der Verwendung zu beantworten. Beispiel Jugendarbeit, Autorenhonorare, Besatzmaßnahmen o.ä.. 

Selbst wenn der Zweck der GnmbH darin bestehen sollte den Geschäftsführern jediglich eine angemessene Bezahlung zu garantieren, wäre das in Ordnung man sollte es halt nur wissen dürfen.

Wer vertritt den VDSF bei der Gesellschafterversammlung?


----------



## ivo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

@Dorschgreifer

Du willst es nicht begreifen oder?
Das sind Gelder der Mitglieder die da eingesetzt werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass Ausgaben des Verbandes mehr oder weniger ungeprüft in eine eigene GmbH fließen. Das bedeutet für mich, dass dem Verband über einen Umweg Geldmittel entzogen werden! Wenn das im VDSF so Anklang findet bitte. Ich möchte aber schon Wissen, wo und zu welchem Zweck meine Beiträge hin fließen. Eine GmbH die einzig und allein dem Zweck dient irgendwelche Artikel zu vertreiben die es an jeder Ecke gibt dient meiner Meinung nicht dazu den eigenen Mitgliedern irgend etwas gutes zu tun.

Welche Aufgabe meiner Meinung dieser GmbH zukommt lese man zwischen den Zeilen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Dorschgreifer hat recht - jeder kann versuchen zu dem Preis zu verkaufen, den er verlangt.

Und, dass das - wie antonio schrieb - eine sinnvolle Sache sein kann, steht auch außer Frage..

*Die Fragen sind andere:*
Wieso beantwortet der VDSF-Bund nicht die Fragen des DAV-Bund und legt die verlangten Dokumente vor, obwohl in den Entwürfen zur Übernahme die GmbH Bestandteil ist?

Wieso ist der VDSF-Präsident gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer der GmbH?

Was bekommt er dafür an Geld?

Wieso wird nicht die Verlust/Gewinnnrechnung offen gelegt?

Wer kontrollliert das von Verbandseite?

Stehen denen dann die entsprechenden Dokumente zur Verfügung?

Nochmal:
Das KANN alles eine sinnvolle Sache sein...

Dann könnte und müsste man, davon ausgehend dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist, auch alle Infos weitergeben und öffentlich machen. Da gehts schliesslich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Es KANN aber halt auch eine nette Mauschelmaschine sein........

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben:
Man baut Vertrauen auf - oder zerstört es.............

Informationsverweigerung gegenüber dem zu übernehmenden Verband ist da in meinen Agen sowenig vertrauensfördernd wie gegenüber den Anglern oder eigenen Mitgliedern.....

Auch hier stellt sich dann wiederum die Frage:
System oder nicht?


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die GmbH als Gelquelle des Verbandes dient und ist das überhaupt nach Vereinsrecht und Gemeinnützigkeit zulässig? Ist dann der Verband auch Gesellschafter? Kennt jemand den Handelsregisterauszug?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ja es ist zulässig und in dieser Welt gelebte Praxis(Es ist verblüffend, wie viel gemeinnütziges Wesen noch div. GmbH`s betreiben|uhoh
Ausserdem muß jede GmbH ihre Zahlen offen legen, zumindest denen die sie kontrollieren........aber nicht "der breiten Öffentlichkeit"........

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Nochmal:
Das KANN alles eine sinnvolle Sache sein...

Dann könnte und müsste man, davon ausgehend dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist, auch alle Infos weitergeben und öffentlich machen. Da gehts schliesslich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Es KANN aber halt auch eine nette Mauschelmaschine sein........

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben:
Man baut Vertrauen auf - oder zerstört es.............

Informationsverweigerung gegenüber dem zu übernehmenden Verband ist da in meinen Augen sowenig vertrauensfördernd wie gegenüber den Anglern oder eigenen Mitgliedern.....

Auch hier stellt sich dann wiederum die Frage:
System oder nicht?


----------



## ivo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die GmbH als Gelquelle des Verbandes dient und ist das überhaupt nach Vereinsrecht und Gemeinnützigkeit zulässig? Ist dann der Verband auch Gesellschafter? Kennt jemand den Handelsregisterauszug?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ne, dass ist anders. Da kommt das Prinzip linke Tasche - rechte Tasche ins Spiel.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die übernommen werden soll und in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt laut den jetzt vorliegenden Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag..
> 
> 
> Die GmbH ist wohl ne 100%-Tochter des VDSF.



Also ist der VDSF dann der alleinige Gesellschafter und die GmbH dient dessen Interessen (Geldeinnahme)? Wenn ja, wie fließen die Gelder an den Verband und wo tauchen sie im Rechenschaftsbericht auf?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Gute Frage......
Nicht umsonst will der DAV ja informiert werden...

Und wenn man nix zu verbergen hat.............

Momentan ist dank der ja in vielen Bereichen üblichen Praxis im VDSF, mit Infos eher "sparsam" umzugehen, das wohl nicht unbedingt vertrauensfördernd...

Und wenn das von den gleichen Leuten kontrolliert werden sollte, die hier ihre Kenntnisse und Einstellungen zur Übernahme darlegen (das sind übrigens die, die nachher beim VDSF drüber abstimmen!!!), dann wird da nicht allzu kenntnsreich oder hart kontrolliert worden sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Also ist der VDSF dann der alleinige Gesellschafter und die GmbH dient dessen Interessen (Geldeinnahme)? Wenn ja, wie fließen die Gelder an den Verband und wo tauchen sie im Rechenschaftsbericht auf?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Wohl eher, welche Kosten der "Verband" hat, die bei den Einnahmen der "GmbH" gebucht werden.............

gruß degl


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Die anderen Sachen werden auch gekauft, zumindest bei uns im Verein von einigen Mitgliedern.
> 
> Die Geräte werden teilweise in den Gewässerwarteseminaren benutzt und deren Funktionen und technische Daten erklärt. Die Erklärungen bekommt man aber auch auf Nachfrage, wenn man sich Angebote einholt.
> ...



Sorry aber das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. Ich habe hauptberuflich mit sehr sehr viel mit Umwelttechnik zu tun und glaube daher mich auf diesem Gebiet ein wenig auszukennen. Aber nach den Beschreibungen, die es dort im Shop und das ohne jedes Foto gibt, würde ich nie im Leben dort einkaufen. Wie soll man denn als potenzieller Käufer dort einkaufen, wenn sämtliche Informationen zu den Produkten vorenthalten werden und wie soll man Preise und Qualität mit anderen Anbietern vergleichen können.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Dorschgreifer hat recht - jeder kann versuchen zu dem Preis zu verkaufen, den er verlangt.

Und, dass das - wie antonio schrieb - eine sinnvolle Sache sein kann, steht auch außer Frage..

*Die Fragen sind andere:*
Wieso beantwortet der VDSF-Bund nicht die Fragen des DAV-Bund und legt die verlangten Dokumente vor, obwohl in den Entwürfen zur Übernahme die GmbH Bestandteil ist?

Wieso ist der VDSF-Präsident gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer der GmbH?

Was bekommt er dafür an Geld?

Wieso wird nicht die Verlust/Gewinnnrechnung offen gelegt?

Wer kontrollliert das von Verbandseite?

Stehen denen dann die entsprechenden Dokumente zur Verfügung?

Nochmal:
Das KANN alles eine sinnvolle Sache sein...

Dann könnte und müsste man, davon ausgehend dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist, auch alle Infos weitergeben und öffentlich machen. Da gehts schliesslich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Es KANN aber halt auch eine nette Mauschelmaschine sein........

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben:
Man baut Vertrauen auf - oder zerstört es.............

Informationsverweigerung gegenüber dem zu übernehmenden Verband ist da in meinen Augen sowenig vertrauensfördernd wie gegenüber den Anglern oder eigenen Mitgliedern.....

Auch hier stellt sich dann wiederum die Frage:
System oder nicht?


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



antonio schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich mit offenlegen.
> wie gesagt es kann ne gute sache sein nur sollten/müssen eben einige punkte vernünftig geregelt sein.
> 
> antonio



Das ist "Wasserdicht"................sonst kanns schnell "nach Hinten" losgehen

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Warum kriegt dann der DAV nicht die verlangten Infos??


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

OK das ein Verein, Verband auch eine GmbH mit den Geschäften betrauen kann, habe ich jetzt verstanden. Dann soll es so sein.
Aber nochmal die Frage:

Ist der VdSF dann der alleinige Gesellschafter oder wer vertritt und kontrolliert die Geschäfte der GmbH? Das Präsidium, der Präsident, die Mitgliederversammlung?



ivo schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist anders. Da kommt das Prinzip linke Tasche - rechte Tasche ins Spiel.





degl schrieb:


> Wohl eher, welche Kosten der "Verband" hat, die bei den Einnahmen der "GmbH" gebucht werden.............
> 
> gruß degl



Beide Antworten mögen amüsant und provokativ sein, helfen mir aber bei der Meinungsfindung kein Stück weiter.
Ich bitte daher nur zu antworten, wenn es um gesicherte Informationen geht. Auch wenn es dazu keine geben sollte oder sich diese nicht finden lassen, wäre das hilfreicher zu wissen, als irgendwelche Vermutungen und Nachreden.
Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass mangelnde Informationspolitik des Verbandes zu seiner GmbH solche Gerüchte eher bestärken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Frag doch beim VDSF nach - die werden sicher gerne und ausführlich im eigenen Interesse antworten..


;-)))))))


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> OK das ein Verein, Verband auch eine GmbH mit den Geschäften betrauen kann, habe ich jetzt verstanden. Dann soll es so sein.
> Aber nochmal die Frage:
> 
> Ist der VdSF dann der alleinige Gesellschafter oder wer vertritt und kontrolliert die Geschäfte der GmbH? Das Präsidium, der Präsident, die Mitgliederversammlung?
> ...


Thomasz

da hilft nur der Registerauszug aus Offenbach, um wenigstens zu wissen , wer da mit wieviel % Gesellschafter ist. 
Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



degl schrieb:


> Das ist "Wasserdicht"................sonst kanns schnell "nach Hinten" losgehen
> 
> gruß degl


 
Was auch die Anzeige gegen Thomas und User evtl.beantworten würde.

Hat man evtl.Angst das was ans Licht kommt was nicht kommen darf,oder warum versucht man leute zum schweigen zu bringen,oder mit Tele.anrufen,Negative Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit,Arbeitgeber unterrichten......etc. zu schikanieren.

Aus langeweile??? oder warum???

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe hauptberuflich mit sehr sehr viel mit Umwelttechnik zu tun und glaube daher mich auf diesem Gebiet ein wenig auszukennen.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt, die meisten leute, die sowas in den vereinen machen haben bis zu ihrer Jobübernahme nicht den geringsten Plan von solchen Dingen. Die gehen dann zu den Gewässerwarteseminaren, wo mit diesen Geräten gearbeitet wird. Dieses Gerät kennen sie dann und können damit umgehen und dann wollen die das auch haben.

Geht nicht immer von Euch als Fachmänner auf gewissen Gebieten davon aus, dass andere das auch sind.

Die meisten Leute in Vereine die bereit sind Arbeit zu übernehmen haben da keinerlei Vorbildung und machen das nur nebenbei in ihrer Freizeit. Fachleute findet man für Vereinsarbeit sehr schwierig und wenn ja, dann fordern einige gleich eine entsprechende Entlohnung.....

Die Regel in einem Verein ist die, dass man Freizeit, eignes Material, Benzin, Fahrzeugabnutzung und anderes zur Verfügung stellt, dies aber nicht rückvergütet bekommt. 

Ih geht hier ständig davon aus, das Vorstände und Prsidien ausgebildete Fachkräfte und Spezialisten auf ihrem Posten sind, davon müsst ihr einfach mal wegkommen.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> da hilft nur der Registerauszug aus Offenbach, um wenigstens zu wissen , wer da mit wieviel % Gesellschafter ist.
> Gruß A.



Richtig unter Nr. HRB 4194 sollte das stehen. Ich dachte jedoch, wenn man sich so intesiv mit der GmbH geschäftigt, recherchiert und seit Jahren mit dem Konstrukt lebt, hätte man das von interessierter VDSF-Seite längst mal getan. 
Mich als DAV-ler hat das bislang nicht tangiert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



> Mich als DAV-ler hat das bislang nicht tangiert.


Und das trotz der vorgelegten Verträge zur Übernahme.........

Wenn da alle im DAV so dachten, ist es kein Wunder, dass die sich da so über den Tisch ziehen liesen.........


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das trotz der vorgelegten Verträge zur Übernahme.........
> 
> Wenn da alle im DAV so dachten, ist es kein Wunder, dass die sich da so über den Tisch ziehen liesen.........


 
was meinst du, warum sich DAVler damit auseinandersetzen?#d Irgendwie manchmal die falsche Zielscheibe:q
Gruß A.


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Hi Tomasz,

es gibt unzählige Beispiele für GmbH-Gründungen durch eingetragene Vereine und nix anderes ist der VDSF..........

Hier fallen  Vereinsbilanzen und Geschäftszahlen einer GmbH..........naja zusammen.

Und die Geschäftszahlen einer GmbH sind eindeutig anders zu bilanzieren, wie die eines e.V.

Einnahmen können bei einem e.V.sehr schnell dazu führen, das die "Gemeinnützigkeit" gefährdet ist und daher wird seeeehr oft "Zweigleisig" verfahren und das ist legitim, und oft sogar gewünscht

Es ist leider für uns uneingeweihte Mitglieder nicht immer ersichtlich was da so alles passiert und gern sähe ich es auch, das über alles berichtet wird und "offengelegt wird"..........nur ist das nicht so vorgesehen und wenn wir.....also die Basis nicht dafür sorgen, das da eine Änderung herbeigeführt wird.......dann bleibt es so wie es ist.................und ehrlich, ich geh lieber angeln, als das ich mich durch "verklausulierte Bilanzen" wühle.

Und mein Wissen beruht darauf, das der "Status Quo" nicht illegal ist............Wobei mir die Band ....Status Quo sehr am Herzen liegt

gruß degl


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Also wenn ich das jetz alles richtig verstanden hab:
Die "VDSF GmbH" ist ne mehr oder weniger hochprozentige Tochter vom "VDSF e.V." und wird bei der Fusion mitgenommen, ohne aber dem Fusionspartner eine Offenlegung der Finanzen zu gewährleisten?
Was im Prinzip soviel heißt wie "Wir bringen noch nen Joker mit in die Beziehung"?

PS. Sorry, aber von Behörden und Finanzkram hab cih sowas von garkeine Ahnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Äähhh, Du verstehst was falsch:
Es gibt keine Beziehung..
Es gibt eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV...

Und damit die GmbH erhalten bleiben kann (für wen oder was auch immer, ist ja nicht so ganz klar was die so machen, woher das Geld kommt und wohin geht und wer für was da bezahlt wird und wer wie kontrolliert), wurde das in den vorgelegten Verträgen festgelegt, dass die dann nur umbenannt wird in DAFV-GmbH....

Und selbstverständlich muss da zumindest der DAV vorher alle zugrunde liegenden Verträge und Fakten kennen, die bisher vom VDSF wohl bis heute verweigert wurden..

Und da man seitens der GmbH ja wohl eh nix zu verbergen hat, kann man das dann doch gleich auch komplett öffentlich machen...

Wie gesagt:
Vertrauen aufbauen oder zerstören.......


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Dorschgreifer

In zeiten wo es in jeder Stadt/Großdorf 10 Baumärkte gibt,etliche Fachfirmen......usw.der Bürger Vorstand...... das alles weiß und vor Ort hat und alles anzuschauen kann.....die gleichen Sachen bei Müller Meier bekommt..usw.

Warum sollte da jemand der alles vor der Tür hat ausgerechnet beim VDSF Shop bestellen.

Alles was es da gibt,sieht jeder von uns täglich in etlichen Shops Baumärkten Zooabteilungen usw.

Und in Zeiten wo das Geld so locker sitzt wie heute,willst du also meinen das etliche da einkaufen.

Sorry das glaubs doch selber nicht,das ist ein minimaler Prozentsatz der da bestellt.

Die Vereine die ich kenne und das sind einige viele durch die damalige Landesarbeit,haben Stihl Fichtenmopeds,Honda Rasenmäher,Hosen Jacken von Colmic Sensas....usw.aber kaum was vom genannten Shop.

|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, die meisten leute, die sowas in den vereinen machen haben bis zu ihrer Jobübernahme nicht den geringsten Plan von solchen Dingen...



Da der Rest in die selbe Richtung geht, habe ich das mal gekürzt zusammen gefasst.
Wenn es denn so ist wie von Dir beschrieben, dann wäre es doch um so wichtiger, das man zu den Produkten genauere Informationen erhält. Nicht zuletzt darum, weil es z.B. dieses Bodenuntersuchungskoffer in der vermutlich gleichen Ausstattung anderswo 30% preiswerter gibt. Um das zu prüfen, sollte man aber schon den Lieferumfang kennen. Oder will die VdSF GmbH ihren ehrenamtlichen Gewässerwarten nicht die Möglichkeit geben das Gerät auch an anderer Stell preiswerter zu erwerben? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein und würde ich so auch nie unterstellen wollen. Aber dann ist es um so unverständlicher, dass man auf einem im Lehrgang vermittelten Monopol an Geräten der Umwelttechnik sitzt, die nicht weiter im Shop erklärt werden. 
Aber zu den Postern ohne Größenangaben, Motiven, Anzahl der Bilder usw. fällt Dir bestimmt auch noch eine passende Begründung ein.
Kinder, Kinder, das nenne ich blauäugig.
Also wer dort freiwillig kauft, der hat zu viel Geld in der Tasche, um die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Wenn man denn, mit der GmbH Geld verdienen will und sie nicht zum Selbstzweck für die Gewässerwarte unterhält, dann sollte man etwas mehr in Verkaufsstrategie inverstieren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist der VdSF dann der alleinige Gesellschafter oder wer vertritt und kontrolliert die Geschäfte der GmbH? Das Präsidium, der Präsident, die Mitgliederversammlung?


 

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Lass Dir doch einfach eine Registerauskunft zukommen, kostet nur ein paar Euronen, das geht hier:

http://www.hessen.de/irj/AMG_Offenbach_Internet?cid=fcce0348b958df148da96801ae24821f

Und dann benötigst Du ja noch die Handelsregisterdaten, die sind hier:

Handelsregister Nr. 4194, Amtsgericht Offenbach 
Geschäftsführung: Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann, Uwe Schuller


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Warum so kompliziert, Dorschgreifer?
Einfach den VDSF fragen, die werden sicher gerne und umfassend informieren, da sie ja nichts zu verbergen haben und immer alle top informieren............

Vor allem wenns um so wichtige Punkte wie Vertrauen geht in eine Übernahme...

Und um so wichtige Dinge wie Geld (wundert mich eh, dass da anscheinend noch keiner der VDSF-Landesverbandsfürsten mal richtig nachgebohrt hat...).......

Nicht, dass ich jetzt behaupten würde, da würden evtl. Gelder fliessen!!!!


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...
> Die "VDSF GmbH" ist ne mehr oder weniger hochprozentige Tochter vom "VDSF e.V."...



Der war gut:q.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn da alle im DAV so dachten, ist es kein Wunder, dass die sich da so über den Tisch ziehen liesen.........



Danke für die erneute Einschätzung. Gut, dass ich gerade dringend auf eine Baustelle muss und mich nicht weiter ärgern brauch.

Aber vielleicht schafft es einer der Redakteure ja bis heute Abend zu recherchieren, wer zu den Gesellschaftern der GmbH gehört. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Wir lassen uns doch nicht übernehmen ;-))))

Wenns euch nicht so interessiert, dass ihr das vorher rechechieren wollt...............

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/



> Die VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH als Tochtergesellschaft des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert, Dorschgreifer?
> Einfach den VDSF fragen, die werden sicher gerne und umfassend informieren, da sie ja nichts zu verbergen haben und immer alle top informieren............


 

Grundsätzlich richtig.

Aber, wenn man denn händeringend diese Daten möchte und förmlich richtig gierig danach ist, dann hätte man die Daten schon längst haben können oder ist das doch nicht so wichtig?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Für uns nicht, da der Verband (siehe oben) wohl auf jeden Fall die Mehrheit hat.

Meines Wissens auch eine 100%-Tochter ist..

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/



> Die VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH als Tochtergesellschaft des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.



Und weils darum auch wirklich nicht geht.

Sondern warum da gemauert wird sowohl gegen den zu übernehmenden Verband wie auch gegenüber allen Fragen der Angler und der Öffentlichkeit..

Aber ich vergaß, Du vertraust ja dem VDSF, seinen Gliederungen und Funktionären - und wohl auch Tochtergesellschaften?

Da werden wir halt immer nen Dissens haben..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum sollte da jemand der alles vor der Tür hat ausgerechnet beim VDSF Shop bestellen.
> 
> Alles was es da gibt,sieht jeder von uns täglich in etlichen Shops Baumärkten Zooabteilungen usw.


 
Die Frage kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, warum andere dort kaufen, ist mir auch relativ egal udn deren Sache, es tun aber welche.

Ich habe meine Castingsachen dort gekauft, weil die regelkonform vorgeschriebene Gewichte und Formen haben müssen, damit die Ausgangssituation für jeden Caster gleich ist. 

Und sorry, ich bin da auch so ein fauler Sack, der keinen Bock hat da woanders zu suchen, ob es die Dinge eventuell irgendwo 10 Cent billiger gibt, da oute ich mich einfach mal..


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/



Lesen kann ich selber, dass dort steht, es sei eine 100% Tochter des VDSF. Ich bin aber betriebswirtschaftlich nicht so bewandert um daraus schließen zu können, dass der VDSF und welcher Teil davon der Gesellschafter ist. Zumal man viel auf Webseiten schreiben kann, ohne das es stimmen muss. Ich dachte ihr hätten bei Euren Recherchen den Handelsregisterauszug eingesehen. Aber habt ihr wohl nicht und damit soll es jetzt auch gut sein.
Muss weg.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

@Dorschgreifer


Du hast also als Caster noch nie bei gooogel Casting Zubehör oder ähnliches eingeben???

Glaub ich dir net,allein schon wegen Ruten zubehör...was der VDSF gar nicht anbietet.

Und Gewichte die der Intern.Regel entsprechen findest du zu hunderten im Netz.

zb. hier
http://www.casting-sport.de/docframe/02geraete.html


Mir ist es auch egal wer wo was kauft,aber das beim VDSF Shop viel gekauft wird kauf ich dir nicht ab,dafür bin ich zu lange dabei und kenne die Züge etlicher Vereine....


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Nochmal Jungs:
Wer da kauft und was oder nicht, ist doch vollkommen latte..

Mancher kauft im Aldi, andere im Feinkostladen..

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen...

*Die Fragen sind andere:*
Wieso beantwortet der VDSF-Bund nicht die Fragen des DAV-Bund und legt die verlangten Dokumente vor, obwohl in den Entwürfen zur Übernahme die GmbH Bestandteil ist?

Wieso ist der VDSF-Präsident gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer der GmbH?

Was bekommt er dafür an Geld?

Wieso wird nicht die Verlust/Gewinnnrechnung offen gelegt?

Wer kontrollliert das von Verbandseite?

Stehen denen dann die entsprechenden Dokumente zur Verfügung?

Nochmal:
Das KANN alles eine sinnvolle Sache sein...

Dann könnte und müsste man, davon ausgehend dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist, auch alle Infos weitergeben und öffentlich machen. Da gehts schliesslich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Es KANN aber halt auch eine nette Mauschelmaschine sein........

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben:
Man baut Vertrauen auf - oder zerstört es.............

Informationsverweigerung gegenüber dem zu übernehmenden Verband ist da in meinen Augen sowenig vertrauensfördernd wie gegenüber den Anglern oder eigenen Mitgliedern.....

Auch hier stellt sich dann wiederum die Frage:
System oder nicht?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



gründler schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch egal wer wo was kauft,aber das beim VDSF Shop viel gekauft wird kauf ich dir nicht ab,dafür bin ich zu lange dabei und kenne die Züge etlicher Vereine....
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ob da viel gekauft wird oder nicht, keine ahnung, das weis ich nicht.

Ich weis nur, das die GmbH in 2009 ein Umlaufvermögen von 193.170,23€ hatte. 

Ob das nun viel oder wenig ist, für so eine GmbH, die sich nur mit solchem Kleinkram beschäftigt, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Und wie Gewinne von um die 500 Euro bei Umsätzen zwischen 200.000 und 300.000 Euro und Gewinnvorträgen von um die 80.000 Euro zustande kommen, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen..

Seltsam isses allemal für mich...


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal Jungs:
> Wer da kauft und was oder nicht, ist doch vollkommen latte..
> 
> Mancher kauft im Aldi, andere im Feinkostladen..
> ...



Ist es für mich nicht. Bei Aldi und dem Feinkostladen gebe ich Dir Recht. Soll jeder machen wie er will. 
Wer aber in einem Shop ohne Detailinfos und Fotos zu den Artikeln kauft, läuft Gefahr über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Das will ich der VDSF GmbH in keinster Weise unterstellen, aber ich frage mich, ob die ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben ihre Produkte auch wirklich zu verkaufen. Dann sollten sie diese besser darstellen, ansonsten könnte doch der Eindruck entstehen, der Verkauf der Produkte durch die GmbH ist nur vorgeschoben und sie dient garnicht dem Zweck des Verkaufs sondern anderen Zwecken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Ich sag dazu lieber nix, sonst krieg ich vielleicht noch ne Anzeige............
;-)))))))


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Äähhh, Du verstehst was falsch:
> Es gibt keine Beziehung..
> Es gibt eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV...


 
Naja, eine Art Beziehung ist das ja schon - nur keine gleichberechtigte... Aber wollen wir uns mal nicht um die Wortwahl streiten, im Ansatz war ich also nicht so falsch:
Bei der wie auch immer gearteten "Fusion" von DAV und VDSF bringt der eine "Fusionspartner" einen Joker mit, der es ihm erlaubt Gelder wie auch immer fließen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*



> Bei der wie auch immer gearteten "Fusion" von DAV und VDSF bringt der eine "Fusionspartner" einen Joker mit, der es ihm erlaubt Gelder wie auch immer fließen zu lassen?


Behaupten würde ich das so nie (siehe oben, Anzeige) - aber mit dem, was man bisher (oder doch eher nicht) weiss, ist das zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

OT an:


> Bitte bedenkt, dass die Redakteure des AB auch keine Wirtschaftsexperten sind, und diese ganze Arbeit ohne Lohn in der Freizeit absolvieren.


Und genau wie bei den Mods kann man sich auch bei euch für dieses ehrenamtliche Engagement nur bedanken, ohne das dies alles nicht möglich wäre.

DANKE dafür!!!!
OT aus


----------



## orgel (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Da ich regelmäßig beruflich mit der Analyse von Jahresabschlüssen zu tun habe:
Allein die Veröffentlichung der GuV würde auf den ersten Blick auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Da werden unter Umständen einfach nur Personalaufwendungen ausgewiesen. Ohne genaue weitere Informationen kann man auch daraus noch nicht wirklich Rückschlüsse ziehen, da man auch dann noch nicht weiß, wie und auf wieviel Mitarbeiter sich die Gehälter überhaupt aufteilen. Außerdem sind die Innenumsätze (Zahlungen von Mutter an Tochter und umgekehrt) daraus erstmal nicht erkennbar.
Transparenz gibt es bei solchen Konstellationen nur, wenn man sie auch will und z.B. die Steuerberater beauftragt sind, breitwillig Auskunft zu erteilen.
Umfassenden Einblick bekommt man nur, wenn die Gesellschaften diesen auch ermöglichen wollen, sonst würde man solche Kostellationen nicht wählen bzw. die gewünschten Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Und gerade die Fragen von Thomas nach den Geschäftsführergehältern (die sind ja meist eine variable Steuerungsgröße bei GmbHs, um Gewinne möglichst gering zu halten oder gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen) und danach, woraus die Umsätze der GmbH überhaupt resultieren, sind dabei besonders entscheidend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Du hast da natürlich recht. 
Aber man erfährt aus einer GuV natürlich schon mal deutlich mehr als aus einer Bilanz, so wie sie veröffentlicht  werden muss.

Und natürlich will da sowohl der VDSF wie auch die GmbH als Tochter alles offenlegen, was denkst Du denn??

Man will ja sowohl weder das Vertrauen der eigenen Mitglieder und Angler verspielen, noch  das Vertrauen des evtl. zu übernehmenden Verbandes oder der Politik...

Oder??


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Mmmhh - wie drücke ich es einfach mal aus.
Also, ich glaube einmal von einen Konstrukt gehört zu haben in dem es folgendermasen ablief (wobei ich ausdrücklich nicht unterstellen möchte, das hier eine Ähnlichkeit mit der VDSF-GmbH /VDSF oder Personen gegeben ist die dort beshcäftigt sinnd) :

Firma A hat Geschäftsführer Herr Greifzu mit festen Gehalt.

Herr Greifzu möchte aber mehr verdienen diese soll aber nicht all zu ersichtlich werden.
Herr Greifzu gründet mit Firma A eine Gesellschaft B dessen Geschäftsführer er selbst auf Basis eines Erfolgshonorares ist.

Anschliessend kauft Firma A bei Gesellschaft B Ihren Bedarf zu  (gemessen am üblichen Marktpreis) überhöhten Preisen (= viel wirtschaftlicher Erfolg für Gesellschaft B = wirtschaftlicher Erfolg für dessen Geschäftsführer)

|supergri

Dieser Beitrag ist absolut offtopic - denn natürlich würde keine der in den vorhergehenden Beiträgen genannten Personen / Verbände / Vereine u.s.w. so handeln und auch die Möglichkeit das dieses so wäre schliesse ich als treues Mitglied eines VDSF-Vereines natürlich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Was zur Gründung war, ist ja wurscht - was draus wurde ist interessant.
Und ob man Vollmachten hat oder Kontrolleure, die alles abnicken, ist auch ziemlich wurscht und beides möglich, wie eh noch vieles mehr..


Wie gesagt:
Ein solches Konstrukt kann durchaus sinnvoll sein.

Ein solches Konstrukt kann aber eben auch mißbraucht werden.

Und es bleiben daher die immer gleichen Fragen, um die es eigentlich geht:
Wieso beantwortet der VDSF-Bund nicht die Fragen des DAV-Bund und legt die verlangten Dokumente vor, obwohl in den Entwürfen zur Übernahme die GmbH Bestandteil ist?

Wieso ist der VDSF-Präsident gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer der GmbH?

Was bekommt er dafür an Geld?

Wieso wird nicht die Verlust/Gewinnnrechnung offen gelegt?

Wer kontrollliert das von Verbandseite?

Stehen denen dann die entsprechenden Dokumente zur Verfügung?

Nochmal:
Das KANN alles eine sinnvolle Sache sein...

Dann könnte und müsste man, davon ausgehend dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist, auch alle Infos weitergeben und öffentlich machen. Da gehts schliesslich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Es KANN aber halt auch eine nette Mauschelmaschine sein........

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben:
Man baut Vertrauen auf - oder zerstört es.............

Informationsverweigerung gegenüber dem zu übernehmenden Verband ist da in meinen Augen sowenig vertrauensfördernd wie gegenüber den Anglern oder eigenen Mitgliedern.....

Auch hier stellt sich dann wiederum die Frage:
System oder nicht?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

Das mit der VDSF GmbH und ihrem "Gerümpel" habe ich in einem anderen Thread schon mal gesagt:

Das kauft kein "normaler" Verein... Und wenn, dann zu komischen Preisen.
Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen, es kann sich aber jeder seinen Teil dazu denken.

Wenn man das Finanzamt und unabhängige Prüfer braucht, ist keiner da....


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Also, für die, die es interessiert, denn schließlich war ja die Diskussion rund um die VdSF-GmbH letztendlich der Auslöser für die Anzeigen. Damals haben wir uns auf den Geschäftsbericht 2009 bezogen. Seit ein paar Tagen liegt uns der 2010er Geschäftsbericht vor. Und in diesem liest man in den Passiva einen Jahresfehlbetrag von 6.770,02 € bei knapp gestiegenem Gewinnvortrag. Gleichzeitig ist auf der Aktivseite das Umlaufvermögen um über 20.000€ gesunken, davon alleine ca. 8.500 € niedrigere Bewertung der Vorräte, der Rest durch niedrigere Forderungen und Bank-/Kassenbestand.

Nur mal so als Info, für diejenigen, die Bilanzen interpretieren können und eine Idee haben, ob und welche Schlüsse man daraus ziehen kann.:m

Nach wie vor wird keine Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung veröffentlicht, wobei selbst meine bescheidenen betriebswirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse mich angesichts der Bilanz zu der Vermutung veranlassen, dass da nicht unbedingt ein positives Ergebnis drin stehen dürfte.

Aber selbstverständlich sind das rein spekulative Denkansätze ohne jegliche konkrete Grundlage oder gar Beweise...|rolleyes

Und ich spekuliere auch mal weiter, dass der ehrenwerte Herr Mohnert die Funktion als Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH selbstverständlich ehrenamtlich ausübt.


----------



## flor61 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH*

GmbH-Geschäftsführung ehrenamtlich;+ :q.
Ich habe mir mal die Seite "http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/" angesehen. Ich frage mich ehrlich, wo da die Gewinne herkommen sollen. Wenn das so einfach ist, mache ich auch eine "Frührenten-Aufstockungs-GmbH" auf. Dann mache ich Geschäfte, das die Heide kracht#q Die Verluste nach Rentenaufstockung lass ich dann anderweitig ausgleichen. Ein Schelm, wer da ....
Also, wer "Eins-und-Eins" zusammenziehen kann, kann sich ausmalen, an welchem der vielen Zähne noch die Zusammenschluß-Säge klemmen könnte.

Petri

PS: Das oben Geschriebene ist meine eigene Meinung. Das Recht zur Äußerung der Selben nehme ich mir auf Grund unseres Grundgesetzes.


----------

